# What are your hobbies?



## cj7

Jeeps, tractors, railroading, model railroads


----------



## Av8r3400

Tractoring
Motorcycles (Harley-Davidson)
Flying (mostly Piper products)
Working (too much)
Green Bay Packer fan (Yes, even this year  )
About to start on the new house on the 75 acres
That's about enough.

 (edit) 7.  Studying the Cameltoe thread...


----------



## Big Dog

Tractoring (Kioti)
Motorcycles (HD)
ATV (Kawasaki & Honda)
Shotguns (Beretta, Certified Shotgun Sports Shooting Instructor/NSSA)
Golf (Wilson, Callaway & Titlest)
Labradors (Black)
Computers (Built many and the local puter 911 call)
Firewood (MTD, Johnsered, Poulan and Craftmen)
I love my job!


----------



## bczoom

Playing with my kids
Tinkering on anything
Shootin' the breeze on FF
Playing with tractors, ATVs, UTVs...
Plinking


----------



## BoneheadNW

BC-
Where did you get the profile picture?
Bonehead


----------



## Melensdad

cj7 said:
			
		

> Jeeps, tractors, railroading, model railroads



What type of model trains!!!

I have an oval Marklin Z set up in my office.  Just a small one on my cradenza.  I have various holiday cars and change the cars with the season.

At home I have (most still in boxes) a Marklin 1 gauge collection.  All the cars are from their lower priced all metal "MAXI" collection.  I don't collect production pieces, I only purchase limited run pieces, dealer display pieces, etc. And I do not buy American style pieces, I limit my stuff to European pattern pieces.  I've got all the nickle plated pieces, their museum pieces and toy fair pieces from the start of the product line.  I would like to set up a garden train outside but I hesitate to do it with limit edition trains.  I'm giving some serious thought to a wall & ceiling mount system in my shop.


----------



## cj7

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> What type of model trains!!!
> 
> I have an oval Marklin Z set up in my office. Just a small one on my cradenza. I have various holiday cars and change the cars with the season.
> 
> At home I have (most still in boxes) a Marklin 1 gauge collection. All the cars are from their lower priced all metal "MAXI" collection. I don't collect production pieces, I only purchase limited run pieces, dealer display pieces, etc. And I do not buy American style pieces, I limit my stuff to European pattern pieces. I've got all the nickle plated pieces, their museum pieces and toy fair pieces from the start of the product line. I would like to set up a garden train outside but I hesitate to do it with limit edition trains. I'm giving some serious thought to a wall & ceiling mount system in my shop.


 

Well right now I am not very active in the hobby but I still have my trains and will get them up in the basement someday soon.

I have HO scale. I started back in the 80's as a teenager. Built a couple of small layouts and my father and I would hang with some guys that had more developed layouts.

My father and I also have Lionel and MTH peices. We never really set much up except around Christmas but every year we did and he bought something new each year. The bulk of the collection is MPC but we still have several peices from the post-war era and some modern day. Prices have become very high though and I think that is why am am not too active right now. Spending most of my $ and time on Jeeps and fourwheeling.

Oh I know we have a few marx items too.


----------



## Melensdad

I love the older Marx stuff.  I think that is why I also like the Marklin Maxi pieces.  They have that old tin toy look about them.  But I don't like the prices of any of it.  My wife cringes when I buy pieces.  My most recent edition was a flat car with an actual cookie on it as the payload.  It is from 8 years ago and still in the package, unrun.  It was made for the anniversary of a bakery (I think in Germany?) and there are very few pieces.  My cookie has a crack in it, but still inside the original wrapper.

A friend of mine was a Lionel distributor, he used to ship all over the nation.  When he closed his warehouse I was invited up before he sold everything off.  I wondered around the aisles of train boxes, but I couldn't bring myself to buying any of it.  I just wasn't interested in that size train.  Its great stuff, and he had a lot of very collectable pieces that I could have bought for a song and resold, but I just didn't want to go through the effort to do that for something I really wasn't interested in.

My former partner had a large HO set up.  It took up 1/2 his basement.  When he died it all was willed to his son, but I suspect it is still in the basement.  It was the largest HO collection I've ever seen.  And his set up was amazing, absolutely complex with several mainline loops and multiple levels.  He was quite a craftsman and built most of the pieces from scratch.


----------



## Chief

I would have to say

1. Tractoring 
2. Cleaning/fixing up and maintaining the ranch
3. Wildlife management
4. Fishin'
5. Skeet/Sporting Clays (NSSA/NSCA Life Member) starting again after a long break
6. Very occasional hunt & more like varmint shooting (Benefactor Life NRA Member)
7. Hiking and enjoying nature


----------



## Archdean

Never really thought about it very much but am mindfull of the recent suggestion that perhaps it would be a good Idea to get a new one!! 

Dean


----------



## bczoom

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> BC-
> Where did you get the profile picture?
> Bonehead


It was in the list of available ones on the forum.  I think it was on the 3rd page.

If anyone is interested in Lionel train "stuff", one of my ins. agents is in to it but also sells stuff on e-bay http://stores.ebay.com/CEM-Hobbies
I have no idea if it's a deal or anything but just wanted to throw it out.


----------



## Kubota King

1.Snowmobiling
1.Atv's ( I also have an enduro which I love)
1.Skiing
1.My kids
1.my animal's (dogs & horses)
1.Work which includes a lot of Tractor time
1.Spending time with friends

I enjoy them all equally. I used to box but the wife made me quite !


----------



## Wannafish

Farming
Fishing
Hunting


----------



## Doc

Computers
Boating
Tractoring
ATVing ...soon to be UTVing also
Muscle cars / BIG engines (kinda goes with the boating hobby too).

I've always like trains ....but I don't have any.  I might start that hobby this winter depending on how busy FF keeps me.  

A few years back I was doing KAP (Kite Aerial Photography).  Cool hobby, but a tad to dependant on the weather ....and it's expensive.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Hobby?  WTF is that?  You all have too much free time on your hands.

I used to like computers and then they became my career.  Not so sure its a hobby anymore.

I like my tractor but I think I like it because it does a lot of work for me and not just because it is a tractor.

Have a 1.5 year old, 2 year old, wife and two dogs so they eat up the remaining free time.  Not really a hobby but they are more rewarding.  Maybe in 20 years I'll have more free time.

I'm not really a hobby sort of guy, I'll probably just fill my free time with chores or work.


----------



## Doc

Your right there PB.  20 or even 18 years will make a world of difference.  My youngest is now 22.  It's awesome to be at this point with all three kids out on their own and doing great.  Oh sure, they still need help (usuallly spelled cash) once in awhile but overall they are the biggest joys in our lives.  Can't call that a hobby .....that's life!


----------



## Wannafish

"Farming
Fishing
Hunting"

Dang it!  I forgot Boating.  Thanks Doc!
And my Vette.  (No, it's not a Chevette.)


----------



## BadAttitude

Wimmen, Wimmen and more Wimmen 

oh yeah...and can't forget '*that'* too


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

My kids (9 & 10), tractors & construction equipment, 60's go fast cars, old honda mini-trails, fishing & boating, collecting nostalgia relating to my childhood(requires alot of time since I'm still IN my childhood !) & spending quality time with friends & family.


----------



## DaRBy

7 kids and 13 grandkids

tractors "N" and 39 jd and bfAvery
Street Rods
anything vintage


----------



## John Deere Addict

Hunting
Fishing
Driving my 1969 Chevelle SS
and Hunting


----------



## JimR

Hunting 
Fishing
Firearms
Old square BMW's


----------



## BRGTold

Rusty Iron.. Jd Tractors .. Old Engines.. ++++..Br,


----------



## Mith

BR, I think you might be a candidate to post in the pictures of your tractors thread! We want to see your rusty iron, JD tractors and old engines......really!


----------



## BRGTold

Mith:: Migrated over from MTF..Wish I knew how to use Last Years HP Photo smart M407...Got lots of Junk.. This seem to be a Great Site.....Br,


----------



## red_psn

My hobbies are:

1. Anime.
2. Sleeping.
3. Website Building.


----------



## Archdean

Anyone have any interest in the advances made in Radio Controlled Aircraft?
I recently became RE- interested in this Radio Controlled Model Aircraft hobby after having spent most of my life in the full scale versions and to some extent piddling around with the early Fuel RC versions!

To my amazement the advances that have been made to the electric motors (brushless) specifically the run times and almost 100% of the battery energy able to be transferred to the propeller, not to mention the advancement of the FM handheld transmitters has me eager to spend a buck or two to try it again!

The RTF (ready to fly) and the ARF (almost ready to fly) also caught my eye as I still have a 7' wingspan balsa wood C182 with all control surfaces ready to build some 40 years later and no doubt it will be at least another 40 years before I ever get it completed!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




The new capability to do aerial photography is of special interest to me as well!! 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/?action=view&current=rtf.flv


----------



## Doc

I tried Kite Aerial Photography (KAP) about 10 years ago.  I never did get a rig up and working though.  It cost more money than I wanted to put into it.


----------



## Archdean

Doc said:
			
		

> I tried Kite Aerial Photography (KAP) about 10 years ago. I never did get a rig up and working though. It cost more money than I wanted to put into it.


 
As rapid as this technology has advanced and then just revisiting the idea a few days ago, I am eager to give it another whirl after 40 years or so! I'm about as new to this stuff now as one could possibly get! But when your too damn old to do the real thing this looks like it was made just for us dinosaurs.

I have a great place to do it here with the lake in front and the back 40! 

Doc, with all the boat traffic passing by, who wouldn't be interested in an impromptu camel toe or two?

Another example of what is available today in all sizes and shapes. I like this one as I have more than a few thrills in this critter.... the electric brushless motor concept and the photography is what whets my appetite however!!

If anyone is interested I'll let you know how it all works out!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/?action=view&current=MDT270-Cessna.flv


----------



## Doc

Sure Dean.  I look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Ice Queen

Old vehicles, (trucks, snowtracs, cars)
Spinning wool and crocheting
Painting
Any craft work that takes my interest
I do have a model train set, but that is unfortunately in the attic as I don't have room for the layout yet, but I do have a couple of showcases with my model trucks in.
I hope to learn to weld properly this year - New Year's resolution(?!!)


----------



## Pigtails

Well, let me see. How serious do we want to get?

1. taking care of my husband 
2. playing with my 6 grandchildren, and not all at once. they are a handful 
3. Oh yes, and Bill will agree to this one,, talking on the phone when the cell towers allow me too 
4. Taking long walks
5. Computer time
6. Taking rides in a vehicle and listening to music
7. Our winter trips around the country


----------



## pirate_girl

Swimming, horseback riding.. knitting and reading about 1 book per week.
This mind or body can't stand to be idle for long.


----------



## RedRocker

Jeep'n, guns, archery, exploring Indian ruins.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

snowmobiling, hunting, fishing, camping, snowshoeing, playing guitar, anything nascar


----------



## goldchaser

Let me see.

1. Tractoring:  Yanmar, 155D
2. Fishing
3. Working in my shop
4. Knife making.

Here is one of my knives.  Damascus blade, brass guard, elkhorn handle.


----------



## Locutus

Hunting
Wilderness camping and hiking

4 wheel ATVs

Firearms- especially paramilitary type rifles and shotguns. Also love competitive handgun shooting.

Reloading my own ammunition, including casting lead bullets from wheelweights.

Knives and knife sharpening.

Ham Radio (N7HOF)  but phone only, no code.

Bagpipes and all traditional Scottish folk music.

And, of course, the traditional Borg passtime, assimilating other civilizations!


----------



## Tractors4u

Locutus you are pulling up some old threads, but these are some good ones so I will jump in.  

I spent a year in Iraq and have been home a little over a year and spent most of that year catching up on things that had to be done at a new homested and having had time to get fully engaged in my hobbies like I would like to, but here are my interests.

RC cars, the good nitro stuff

Electric RC planes

Guns and with the guns come reloading, 9mm and .45 Colt and hopefully soon .45 ACP.

My tractor, err, I mean tractors.  

Riding my Polaris Ranger around.


----------



## The Tourist

Yikes, my plate is full!

Teaching Locutus how to sharpen knives.

Talking to Locutus on the phone.

Apologizing to Locutus' wife for talking on the phone.

Sending Locutus cast bullets.

Sending Locutus knives.

Sending Locutus knife sharpening supplies.

Contacting air/sea/rescue if Locutus goes camping.

It's a full and rewarding life.  Just surviving Borg assimilator drones takes up a few hours per day.  BTW, none of them look like Jeri Ryan.  Most of them look like *him*......


----------



## RedRocker

goldchaser said:


> Let me see.
> 
> 1. Tractoring:  Yanmar, 155D
> 2. Fishing
> 3. Working in my shop
> 4. Knife making.
> 
> Here is one of my knives.  Damascus blade, brass guard, elkhorn handle.



Sweet!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

groomerguyNWO said:


> snowmobiling, hunting, fishing, camping, snowshoeing, playing guitar, anything nascar




Add to that.....

Snowcatting

I can't beleive I forgot to add that.  It's what keeps me going in the winter.  I average about 3-400hrs each winter in the groomer.  Just love getting out there cruising along at a blistering 7-8 mph for hours on end enjoying nature in the comfort of a nice warm heated cab with the radio playin.


----------



## Av8r3400

goldchaser said:


> Let me see.
> 
> 1. Tractoring:  Yanmar, 155D
> 2. Fishing
> 3. Working in my shop
> 4. Knife making.
> 
> Here is one of my knives.  Damascus blade, brass guard, elkhorn handle.



Nice piece.  Check this out:  RES Engraving

This is my Father-in-law's site.  He does engraving, not the actual knife building.


----------



## Tractors4u

Av8r3400 said:


> Nice piece. Check this out: RES Engraving
> 
> This is my Father-in-law's site. He does engraving, not the actual knife building.


 
That is some beautiful work.


----------



## EastTexFrank




----------



## American Woman

I was wondering why all of a sudden there was a bunch of members from 2005 
I thought maybe Doc sent out a mass mailing or something.


----------



## Locutus

The Tourist said:


> Yikes, my plate is full!
> 
> Teaching Locutus how to sharpen knives.
> 
> Talking to Locutus on the phone.
> 
> Apologizing to Locutus' wife for talking on the phone.
> 
> Sending Locutus cast bullets.
> 
> Sending Locutus knives.
> 
> Sending Locutus knife sharpening supplies.
> 
> Contacting air/sea/rescue if Locutus goes camping.
> 
> It's a full and rewarding life. Just surviving Borg assimilator drones takes up a few hours per day. BTW, none of them look like Jeri Ryan. Most of them look like *him*......


 
*Resistance is futile! You will be assimilated.     (And not by Seven of Nine!)
*


----------



## cowgirl

Hunting
ATV
Snowmobiling
Horses
Flower garden


----------



## pirate_girl

dang, this is an old thread.
Reminds me.. I haven't knitted in quite a while..


----------



## hotgirlinf

taking pics
reading
hanging out with my family and friends
shopping
going out to eat
playing with my dogs


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

snow cats , gunsmithing,ham radio ,and when time allows prospecting for gold


----------



## Trakternut

Tinkering in m shop, Tractoring (Gibson "D"), occasionally fishing. Computer, a little music.


----------



## Av8r3400

Digging up ancient threads from the archives...


----------



## JEV

Fly fishing
Fly tying
Shooting
Baking & cooking
Fixin' shit
Pissing people off on forums (on an as-needed basis)


----------



## pirate_girl

Meh, you never piss me off.. we think too much alike hehe


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Meh, you never piss me off.. we think too much alike hehe


OK, I'm going to show my age...what does Meh mean?


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> OK, I'm going to show my age...what does Meh mean?


Nahh.. no, never.. etc..


----------



## JEV

Gotcha! Thanks.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ANTIQUE RADIOS!!!! also, cars, sports and cooking meat over fire


----------



## muleman RIP

Digging dirt
building things for the wife and others
hunting
fixing whatever is broke


----------



## annharrison01

Reading books, listening music, chat with friends and collect stamps are my hobbies. i can get more knowledge via read books. in addition to listening music gives me extraordinary entertainment. by my hobbies i can get happiness and refreshment.


----------



## JenKennings

I collect classic Country Music, 1948 to 1978..............




......and I compile trivia, as most of you are aware .......


----------



## mak2

Bicycles, Jeeps and the Honey do list.


----------



## BamsBBQ

bbq'ing & making bbq's
cooking
fishing
making spice rubs,mixtures,chili mixtures etc etc
computers
poker
collecting various things.... pigs,packer stuff


----------



## NorthernRedneck

my hobbies...hmmm

hunting
fishing
camping
playing guitar
racing(mostly nascar and circle track stuff)
computers(FF)

oh...and I used to take great pleasure in writing my honey do list on toilet paper.  I then put it to good use.


----------



## MuskokaGirl

Photography, Writing...thats about it


----------



## BrattieCathie

I'm a die-hard aquarist. I love cichlids and tropical fish. Here is the best way to get yourself into this fun hobby in case you're searching for something really fun (and relatively inexpensive once you get going): how to set up a fish tank.


----------



## joec

I've had so many hobbies through my 64 years it is unbelievable when I look back even to me. I went from cars which lasted till my late 20's as still a bit now to photography, tropical fish including salt water, golf, karate (later became a job), computer (also later became a job) and even ham radio. Now I have gone back to what was once a job to now a hobby being guns. I try to go once a week to the range and burn up a couple of hundred rounds. I also like too cook but then I don't consider that a hobby as I do like to eat.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Camping,fishing,guns,reloading,snocatin,snomobiling,climbing,skiing,
hot rods,4-wheelin, I'm tryin to limit them but thats another issue all together..


----------



## tommu56

watching the grand kids
hunting 
RC planes (more than my wife knows about)
surfing the web 
raising the grand kids
did I say raising the grand kids
did I say raising the grand kids
did I say raising the grand kids
  you guess which takes more of my time 

tom


----------



## baldy347

collecting old Farmalls and old engines [not saying i can keep 'em running] ;as well as the books that go with them. used to read a lot of fiction but almost entirely non fiction now


----------



## Lithium

OOOO hobbies...

1. Sleeping
2. Reading books
3. People watching- it is a true hobbie...part of the reason I like psychology so much
4. Scrapbooking
5. and hopfully starting this summer- extreme sports..sky diving, bungee..etc


----------



## douglas

Playing Ps3
Sleep
watch tv
Collect nascar diecast


----------



## waybomb

Cigars
Wine
Tequila
Scotch
Boating
Relaxing on the dock
Reading
and of course, FF


----------



## skorpy

Kick Boxing,
Fishing, (Not often though :/)
Reading,


----------



## Trakternut

skorpy said:


> Kick Boxing,
> Fishing, (Not often though :/)
> Reading,



C'mon over, I'll take you fishing.


----------



## Freebird11

Landscaping and Gardening 
also interior designing as i am also a Trainee Florists.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Cool. I enjoy landscaping and gardening as well. Welcome to FF


----------



## skorpy

Trakternut said:


> C'mon over, I'll take you fishing.


 
Haha...
Carp fishing though?


----------



## tiredretired

As my sig line says, guns & sports cars.  I love em all!


----------



## waybomb

TiredRetired said:


> sports cars.


  Whatcha got, and, what would you really like to have and drive?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Sports cards, now, (mainly football and baseball) but I'm sure in 3 months it will be something totally different again


----------



## tiredretired

waybomb said:


> Whatcha got, and, what would you really like to have and drive?



I am driving a 2005 Crossfire roadster in Blaze Red Pearlcoat.  I am very happy with the car as it is paid for and no complaints.  If one wants to dream I could come up with a scad of fancy cars from the Bugatti Veyron on down but keeping it real in tune with me I have to say I really like the M-B SLK350.  

Hows bout you?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

forget sports cars give me big guns and big trucks and of course a snow trac for krusty crushing


----------



## tiredretired

Yeah, but that big ole truck is your sports car.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

TiredRetired said:


> Yeah, but that big ole truck is your sports car.


 could be 260 horses and some where around 600 ftlbs of torque it has no problem breaing the tires loose on dirt roads in overdrive i have to be careful on th edirt roads out here in bush alaska on the flip side it had no problem bringing home my moose snowtrac and polaris 6x6 in overdrive and the trailer never pushed the truck through the curves in our narrow roads.


----------



## waybomb

TiredRetired said:


> Hows bout you?



Amongst some daily driver type Benzes, I have two sports cars - both 1986 190e 2.3 16v cars. Both in very good shape. Pic of one below.

My next Benz, when my DD E430 dies, will most likely be a CLS55/63 or a CLK63BS. A friend has a CLK63BS. Holy crap, what a car!


----------



## muleman RIP

I like building things with dirt. Can't really have a pond on top without it turning into a green mess so my next project is going to be a burial mound looking out over the valley. I want to be planted in dirt not floating in the water that fills up holes around here.


----------



## tiredretired

waybomb said:


> Amongst some daily driver type Benzes, I have two sports cars - both 1986 190e 2.3 16v cars. Both in very good shape. Pic of one below.
> 
> My next Benz, when my DD E430 dies, will most likely be a CLS55/63 or a CLK63BS. A friend has a CLK63BS. Holy crap, what a car!



Nice looking Mercs. I can see they are well taken care of.  The problem with waiting for a Merc to die before getting another is the fact that you may be waiting an awful long time.  If you're close to my age ya better get while ya can.  That was my philosophy.


----------



## tiredretired

muleman said:


> I like building things with dirt. Can't really have a pond on top without it turning into a green mess so my next project is going to be a burial mound looking out over the valley. I want to be planted in dirt not floating in the water that fills up holes around here.



Great idea.  I want to be cremated and have my ashes spread over the local shopping mall.  That way I know my wife comes and visits me every day.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> I am driving a 2005 Crossfire roadster in Blaze Red Pearlcoat. I am very happy with the car as it is paid for and no complaints. If one wants to dream I could come up with a scad of fancy cars from the Bugatti Veyron on down but keeping it real in tune with me I have to say I really like the M-B SLK350.
> 
> Hows bout you?


 
As you know Tired, My hobbies are in paralell with yours. My favorite three hobbies are pictured below.
Wife, house and cars




Two of the prettiest Crossies around. The SRT coupe is hers. We built the house together back in 1978. Still working on it.

Handy gal to have around.


franc


----------



## tiredretired

Great pic Franc.  Your wife sure looks proud standing next to her SRT Coupe.  Just don't race her with your roadster.  Ain't got a chance pal.


----------



## joec

Here is my current one following a long list of them through my life. This folks is NCOWS (National Congress of Old West Shootest). The idea is to be historically accurate in both firearms and dress in a time period of 1867 to 1899. I fit in at about 1894 period. Oh and shooting is not so much time as accuracy is more important as a miss cost severely. Pistol targets are 6" diamond shaped targets at 25 to 30 yards, rifle are 50 to 60 yards about 12" square or cowboy shaped. Picture below is my Rossi R92 or copy of Winchester 1892 lever action. It shoots 45 Colt as do my 1873 Colt replicas.

My other and longest hobby is car racing. My 90 Mustang GT setup for American Iron Road Racing.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Great pic Franc. Your wife sure looks proud standing next to her SRT Coupe. Just don't race her with your roadster. Ain't got a chance pal.


 
We live in the same house and work in the same building. Yet we drive both cars as daily drivers. Combined gas milage 13 MPG.
Unless we are racing home, then FO-Get-Aboot-it!

I almost won ,,,,,once. 

But it is OK. Even after 43 years, I truly love looking at her @ss all the way home.


franc


----------



## Big Dog

Just returned to saltwater aquariums concentrating in corals and their propagation. Currently have a 90 mixed reef (with fish), 40 show (it's really my wife's but I help  ), two 40 breeders for coral propagation, and another 40 for spare live rock. ............. **The full size pic of my tank is shitty because I was experimenting with 2 different spectrum bulbs**


----------



## 300 H and H

Big Dog,

This is way cool! I had no idea. Never owned an aquarium, but have always looked longingly at them.....

Best regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

Amazing stuff there Big Dog.

But,

wouldit not be cheaper to buy a wet suit, flippers and a plane ticket for Aruba?

Your photos remind me of a sailing vacation to the Carribean Windwards/Tobago Keys reef.

Cathy and I spent days snorkeling over miles of untouched virgin reefs there.  Breathtaking and frankly a life changing experience.


franc


----------



## Kane

Big Dog said:


> Just returned to saltwater aquariums concentrating in corals and their propagation. Currently have a 90 mixed reef (with fish), 40 show (it's really my wife's but I help  ), two 40 breeders for coral propagation, and another 40 for spare live rock. ............. **The full size pic of my tank is shitty because I was experimenting with 2 different spectrum bulbs**


Beautiful, Big Dog.

I have a fair appreciation of the corals and know how difficult and EXPENSIVE they can can be to propagate and manage.

WOW!  How long have you been investing time and effort into this amazing and rewarding hobby?  I take it you are retailing the bounty?
.


----------



## cpsseals

Not in any particular order...
-Scuba diving
-Salt water aquarium
-Motorcycle touring (Honda ST1300)
-Motorcycle enduro (KTM EXC300)
-Tractor (JD 313 skid steer and International 444)
-Welding (True Blue, Miller MIG and plasma cutter)
-Competitive running (10 and 21 K road, trail and obstacle)
-down hill skiing
-Shooting (glock .40)
-Building our own house
-and most physical activities


----------



## BigAl RIP

Sitting on my tractor is some of my happiest times . Second would be in Panama working with the guys and watching the kids grow up .Hunting has always been up there but I have no need for the meat now and would just as soon sit on the deck swing  and watch the Elk Babies in the front pasture . Its hard to beat that when I am holdin Mama's hand too .


----------



## awakevaulting

1. Sleeping
2. Feature writing
3. Listening to music.
4. Cleaning my room.

These are just some but truly, #1 is my favorite


----------

